# Beckhoff - KL6301 - EIB Sensorik - ???



## ohm200x (10 Februar 2010)

Moin,

habe so auf die schnelle nichts passendes gefunden.
War am Wochenende bei nem bekannten und hab dort seine Hauselektrik angeschaut. Er hat voll auf EIB gesetzt.
Da mir das zu teuer ist gingen meine Pläne eigentlich voll auf Sternverkabelung bis in den Keller und dort auf nen CX9000.
Nun habe ich bei ihm sehr nette Raumcontroller fürn EIB gesehen: Zennio Z38. SOll um die 150 EUR kosten, hat nen Raumtemperaturregler drinne, ein beleuchtetes Display mit 2x 6 Möglichkeiten irgendwelche Funktionen auszuführen. Das ganze zusätzlich noch über ne Ferbedienung steuerbar und zu guter letzt sind noch 4 Digital-Eingänge dran.
Sprich für normale Räume ist schon alles an Board.

Daher kommt nun die anfangs schnell verworfene Idee wieder in mir hoch.
SPS für die Aktorik, EIB für die Sensorik. Spart einiges an Klingeldrähten und bringt mir in jedem Raum schon mal ein kleines Panel für Sachen, die man nicht jeden Tag steuert, und dafür dann keinen echten Hardware-Schalter benötigt (Dachfenster-Rollladen z.B.) Spart mir Analog Eingänge für die Temperaturmessung, den Regler in der SPS etc.

Nachteile:
ETS, die Software um EIB-Teile zu konfigurieren, kostet zwischen 500 (Messe-Angebot) und 1000 EUR (regulär)
EIB.Klemme für 200 EUR.
Ich werde weiterhin einige Strippen in den Keller ziehen, da alles auf EIB für Inputs immer noch zu teuer ist" (und EIB-Tasterschnittstelle an ner SPS wäre ja Krampf)

A) Wie seht ihr das?
B) Was benötige ich noch EIB-seitig? Ein spezielles EIB-Netzteil für den BUS? oder macht das die KL6301 und ich kann direkt mit der Beckhoff EIB-geräte anschließen?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Commander_Titte (11 Februar 2010)

Hallo!

Wie schon mal drüber gesprochen (http://www.sps-foren.de/showthread.php?t=32041) setzte ich auch EIB bei mir zu Hause ein. Ist halt ne feine Sache. Ich setzte aber für die Sensorik Busch Jäger (Triton, Solo und Control Panel), Merten Plantec und ABB ein.

Aber folgendes benötigst du für die EIB Hardware:

Netzteil mit Drossel (z.B. von ABB SV / S 30.640.5)
Schnittstelle RS232 oder USB (z.B von ABB EA/S 232.5)
KL6301
Und halt die Sensorik (Zennio Z38 ) 

Bei den Merten Plantec Tastern war ne Software (kostenlos) dabei, die werden nicht mit ETS programmiert. Ich weis nicht wie das mit dem Zennio Z38 aussieht. Vieleicht ist dort auch ne Software dabei und du brauchst die teure ETS nicht.

Ich habe mir auch noch die Gebäudeautomations-Bibliothek von Beckhoff besorgt, da ist alles drin für Beleuchtung, Jalousie, Dimmer usw.
davon einige FB´s mit den Eib Bausteine zusammengebaut, und alles ist schick.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## ohm200x (12 Februar 2010)

Commander_Titte schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wie schon mal drüber gesprochen (http://www.sps-foren.de/showthread.php?t=32041) setzte ich auch EIB bei mir zu Hause ein. Ist halt ne feine Sache. Ich setzte aber für die Sensorik Busch Jäger (Triton, Solo und Control Panel), Merten Plantec und ABB ein.



Hm, peinlich, im eigenen Beitrag überlesen.
Das BuschJäger / ABB Zeug ist für meine Budget zu teuer. Die Zennio würden innerhalb des Budget für noch mehr Komfort sorgen, daher nun der Gedanke an den Mischbetrieb EIB plus SPS.



Commander_Titte schrieb:


> Aber folgendes benötigst du für die EIB Hardware:
> 
> Netzteil mit Drossel (z.B. von ABB SV / S 30.640.5)
> Schnittstelle RS232 oder USB (z.B von ABB EA/S 232.5)



Auch da haut es mich erst mal wieder ein Stück zurück.
Taugt das Zeug von eibmarkt etwas?
Sieht an manchen stellen nach OEM-Ware aus. Die IP-Schnittstelle z.b. von Weinzierl. Aber das ist nur ne Annahme. Das EIB-REG Zeug sieht immer sehr identisch aus.

Gerade zur Stromversorgung. Im Schrank hängt ja eh schon ein 24V Netzteil. Wäre es da nicht möglich einfach nur eine EIB-Drossel zu kaufen?
Die 24V sind zwar nicht EIB-Spec (29V) aber immer noch im zulässigen Bereich.



Commander_Titte schrieb:


> Bei den Merten Plantec Tastern war ne Software (kostenlos) dabei, die werden nicht mit ETS programmiert. Ich weis nicht wie das mit dem Zennio Z38 aussieht. Vieleicht ist dort auch ne Software dabei und du brauchst die teure ETS nicht.


Muss ich mal schauen. Fürs erste kann ich mir die ETS wohl vom bekannten ausleihen. Bzw. der Elektriker, der die Abnahme macht hat wohl auch net ETS und könnte die Erstinbetriebnahme machen.
Zur Light & Building soll wohl ETS4 raus kommen. Als Mitglied im KNX-Userclub kommt man dann wohl für 500 EUR statt 1000 an die ETS.



Commander_Titte schrieb:


> Ich habe mir auch noch die Gebäudeautomations-Bibliothek von Beckhoff besorgt, da ist alles drin für Beleuchtung, Jalousie, Dimmer usw.
> davon einige FB´s mit den Eib Bausteine zusammengebaut, und alles ist schick.
> 
> Gruß Christoph



HM, gibts all das was in der Gebäude-Lib drinne ist nicht auch in OSCAT?

Wie komme ich eigentlich vom EIB in die SPS?
Ich habe gesehen, das es wohl für jeden EIB-Datentyp einen Baustein gibt.
Kann ich dann damit z.B. eine EIB-Taster als Eingang für nen SPS-Baustein verwenden? Oder erzähl ich grade Quark?

Was hast du Beckhoffseitig verwendet?
CX9000 oder 9010 oder ....? Dimmerklemmen? Rollladenklemmen?
Fährt du von 24V DO auf Koppelrelais oder direkt mit 230V Klemmen?

Was hast du im Haus gesteuert?

Ich denke an Beleuchtung (teils gedimmt), Steckdosen, Rollläden, die Heizkreiventile und das war erst mal.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## ohm200x (12 Februar 2010)

Noch ne Frage zum EIB.
Muss im Bus immer eine Programmierschnittstelle eingebaut sein?
Oder könnte ich die Teilnehmer vom Bekannten einstellen lassen und dann folgenden Testaufbau fahren:
EIB-Netzteil - EIB Teilnehmer - KL6301 - CX9000 - Busklemmen

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Hitschkock (12 Februar 2010)

wenn du noch kein eib hast und mit Beckhoff das machen wilst las blos die finger von dem Sch*** eib ich reis das gerade alles raus! absolut unflexibel und nur teuer! EIB ist in meinen augen MÜLL


----------



## ohm200x (12 Februar 2010)

Hitschkock schrieb:


> wenn du noch kein eib hast und mit Beckhoff das machen wilst las blos die finger von dem Sch*** eib ich reis das gerade alles raus! absolut unflexibel und nur teuer! EIB ist in meinen augen MÜLL



Ob es Müll ist kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Teuer, ja an sich für den "Haus"gebrauch noch zu teuer wie ich finde. Daher ja auch die SPS-Lösung. 25 bis über 50 EUR und mehr pro Kanal im Gegensatz zu 10 bis 15 EUR bei den Ausgängen. Eingangsseitig schaut es ähnlich aus.

Aber. schöne Mehrfachtaster gibt es ohne EIB kaum. Installationsfertige Raumcontroller (oder für die SPS eben nur Baugruppen) gibt es an sich nicht.
Daher finde ich die Lösung SPS fürs Programm und die Aktorik, EIB für die Sensorik nicht so übel.
Ich kann natürlich von der praktischen Seite noch nichts dazu sagen. Aber wird ja Beckhoff ja wohl auch so eingesetzt.

In der klassischen Steuerungstechnik setzt man ja auch auf Bus-Technik, daher kann ich deine Aussagen erst mal so nicht verstehen.
Was hast / hattest du im Einsatz? Was reist du gerade raus und was baust du dafür ein? Wie groß ist deine "Anlage"?

Bei mir geht es um eine Einfamilienhaus; Keller, EG, OG. Neben 12 Rollläden und 10 Heizkreisen sollen am Anfang ca 25 Leuchten geschalten bzw. 3 davon gedimmt werden. Später will ich noch Steckdosen abschaltbar machen und evtl. etwas mit LEDs für verschiedene Lichtszenen sorgen.
Für die Einzelraumregelung benötige ich pro Zimmer einen Temperaturfühler. Wären 10x Analog in (oder einmal plus Multiplexer). Für die Taster in den Räumen wären mehradrige Kabel an die SPS zu ziehen, so muss ich nur einmal mit der EIB-Leitung durchs Haus.
OK, im Keller werde ich konventionell auf Digitale Eingänge gehen, aber ich sehe im ersten Moment mal keine Nachteile EIB mit ner SPS zu koppeln.

Bin froh über jeden Tip in jegliche Richtung (mal von LASS ES komplett abgesehen .

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## Hitschkock (13 Februar 2010)

hi,
für die visu hab ich einen touch panel pc von visam der gleichzeitig den steuerkopf darstelt für twincat

die kommonikation läuft über rs232 und rs485

verbaut ist ein bk8100 und ein paar e/a's da bei mir alles auf 230v ist habe ich noch ne handvoll koppel relais die wetterstation ist von elsner


da das panel pc schlecht zu programieren ist mache ich das über remute desktop via w-lan 

meine heizung kommt als nächstes daten mitels w-lan und ads auf einen cx1000


----------



## Commander_Titte (15 Februar 2010)

Hallo ohm200x



> Auch da haut es mich erst mal wieder ein Stück zurück.
> Taugt das Zeug von eibmarkt etwas?
> Sieht an manchen stellen nach OEM-Ware aus. Die IP-Schnittstelle z.b. von Weinzierl. Aber das ist nur ne Annahme. Das EIB-REG Zeug sieht immer sehr identisch aus.


Also die Dinge z.B. von Busch und ABB ist halt das selbe (nur ne andere Farbe und Artikelnummer). Aber das was drin ist, ist gleich. Ich finde man hat mit den Bauteilen keine schwierigkeiten. Mir ist da nichts bekannt. Wie ich damals noch im Handwerk tätig war, hab ich es öfter verbaut. Und bei mir zu Haus läuft es auch schon seit ca. drei Jahren ohne Störfälle.



> Gerade zur Stromversorgung. Im Schrank hängt ja eh schon ein 24V Netzteil. Wäre es da nicht möglich einfach nur eine EIB-Drossel zu kaufen?
> Die 24V sind zwar nicht EIB-Spec (29V) aber immer noch im zulässigen Bereich.


Ich würde aber doch das EIB Netzteil wählen. Ich weiss nicht ob das mit der 24V Spannung störungsfrei funktioniert. Das Optimum ist halt 30V, und da die Sensorik durchgeschliffen wird, ist es fraglich ob dann am letzten Busteilnehmer auch noch 24V ankommen. Je nach Leitungslänge und Anzahl der Teilnehmer. Und "teuer" ist das Netzteil auch nicht. 



> Noch ne Frage zum EIB.
> Muss im Bus immer eine Programmierschnittstelle eingebaut sein?
> Oder könnte ich die Teilnehmer vom Bekannten einstellen lassen und dann folgenden Testaufbau fahren:
> EIB-Netzteil - EIB Teilnehmer - KL6301 - CX9000 - Busklemmen


Die Programmierschnittstelle muss sich nur beim programmieren der Teilernehmer im Bus befinden.
Der Testaufbau muss also so funtionieren. 



> HM, gibts all das was in der Gebäude-Lib drinne ist nicht auch in OSCAT?


Ich persönlich hab mich noch nicht mit der OSCAT auseinander gesetzt. Das mach wohl sein, das da auch etwas von der Gebäude lib drin ist. Man hat mir nen guten Preis gemacht, wie ich die ganzen Sachen bestellt hab .



> Was hast du Beckhoffseitig verwendet?
> CX9000 oder 9010 oder ....? Dimmerklemmen? Rollladenklemmen?
> Fährt du von 24V DO auf Koppelrelais oder direkt mit 230V Klemmen?
> 
> ...


Ich habe den CX1000 verbaut. Ich fahre 24V DO auf Koppelrelais (Finder Relais). Dimmerklemmen hab ich noch nicht eingesetzt, hab aber zwei EIB Dimmer. Aber es werden noch welche folgen. Auch die elektr. Jalousien hab ich über 24V DO und Koppelrelais angesteuert. Für die Fußbodenheizung hab ich in jedem Heizkreisverteiler nen BK9100 gesetzt mit analogen Ausgängen. Und halt noch ne Klemme für PT100 für Vor und Rücklauftemp. 
EIB- Wetterstation von Busch Jäger. Und dann noch GSM Modem für SMS- Benachrichtigung. Brandmelder hab ich auch über die Beckhoff eingebunden, nutze dafür Klemmen mit Powerüberwachung. Ich hab mich also so richtig ausgelassen.


MFG
Christoph


----------



## ohm200x (2 Mai 2010)

*Mal ein Update*

Hallo,

bin nach wie vor bei der EIB / SPS Mischlösung.
Habe von ZennIO mehrere Z38 gekauft die als Visu in den Räumen dienen, die Einzelraumregelung übernehmen und ein Teil der Eingangssignale zur SPS liefern.

Das Thema teure ETS hat sich dank Verzögerungen beim Kellerbau elegant gelöst. Auf der Light & Building im Frankfurt konnte man die Trainee Version, die normal nur Schüler und Studenten bestellen können, kostenlos bekommen. Mit dieser kann ich all meine EIB Geräte auf Lebzeiten programmieren. Das Limit von 20 Geräten ist bei meinem Aufbau nur zu einem drittel ausgereizt ;-)

Die Spannungsversorgung des EIB übernimmt ein kleines Schaltnetzteil von Meanwell für 25 EUR und eine EIB Drossel von BuschJäger für weitere 45 EUR. Macht 70 statt mind. 100 bis 150 EUR für eine reguläre EIB-Spannungsversorgung.

Weiterhin liegen etliche Relais von Finder und Ausgangsklemmen für meinen CX9001 herum.

Nun muss nur noch alles zusammengebaut und programmiert werden.

Grüße ohm200x


----------



## popl (27 März 2013)

Hallo ohm200x,

ich bin gerade am Hausinstallation planen.
Eigentlich habe ich vor eine Beckhoff  SPS (welche ist noch unklar) einzubauen, dazu die EIB-Klemme6301.
Die Beckhoff soll alles verwalten, dazu will ich noch als Raumcontroller die Zennio Roll-ZAS über einbinden.

Du hattest ja das gleiche Problem.

Was brauch ich noch hierfür, oder wie hast du dies hardwareseitig gelöst.

Zennio über Busleitung an KL6301 -> fertig. Oder brauch ich noch Netzteil, Buskoppler etc.

Danke im voraus



ohm200x schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> habe so auf die schnelle nichts passendes gefunden.
> War am Wochenende bei nem bekannten und hab dort seine Hauselektrik angeschaut. Er hat voll auf EIB gesetzt.
> ...


----------



## ohm200x (10 April 2013)

Hi,

nach nun bald drei Jahren sieht es bei mir wie folgt aus:

HW:
CX9001 mit K-Bus (E-bus bringt im Smarthome meiner Meinung nach kein Vorteile, eher Nachteile)
Diverse DIO (Kl1408 und Kl2408), würde heute eher gegen Masse schaltende Eingänge nehmen.
Eine 0-10V Schnittstelle Temperatursensoren
Mehrere Dimmerklemmen KL2751 -> würde heute wohl direkt auf DALI gehen
und die KL6301 - EIB/KNX Klemme

KNX-BUS:
KNX-Drossel an nem 30V Netzteil
KL6301
KNX-USB Interface
KNX-IP Interface
BUS ins Haus in einer Linie an meine sieben Z38 (Raumkontroller mit 4xDI, Tempeartursensor, IR Empfänger, ...)
Im Schlafzimmer seit kurzem noch zwei Tasterinterfaces von MDT.

Sowohl der ZennIO Z38(i), als auch die MDT Tasterinterfaces haben den Buskopler integriert.
Das KNX-Interface wird nur zur Inbetriebnahme benötigt.

Zusammenfassung für Minimalausstattung Beckhoff mit KNX:
* KNX-Netzeil oder xzy-Netzteil plus KNX Drossel
* KL6301
* KNX-Teilnehmer
(* KNX-XYZ Interface)

Software:
Bei KNX kommst du um die ETS (Electronic Tool Software) nicht herum. Regulär ca. 1000 EUR. wenn mal beim KNX-User-Forum wieder ne Sonderaktion läuft auch für ca. 500 EUR. In meinem Fall reicht die Trainee oder heute Light Edition. Damit können 20 Teilnehmer parametriert werden.
Derzeit kann man sich die Light Edition per Online-Training kostenlos besorgen.

Auf Seit der Beckhoff habe ich neben einigen wenigen eigenen Bausteinen auf die OSCAT Lib gesetzt.
Sowie natürlich die KL6301 Lib für die KNX Klemme.

Der derzeitige Automatisierungsgrad ist (zum Leidwesen meiner Frau) noch recht gering. Die Rollläden fahren nach Astro-Uhr hoch und runter. Es gibt minimal Verknüpfungen wie "Licht im Wohnzimmer auf TV-Stimmung", Licht im Flur reduziert (olle Glastüre).
Gesamt-Aus an der Haustüre etc.
Allerdings fehlt immer noch meine geliebte Wetterstation um bedarfsgerecht die Rollläden im Süden runter zu fahren, wenn die Sonne drauf brennt.
Weiterhin könnte man sich eine Bewässerung des Rasen in Abhängigkeit des Wetter vorstellen.

Aber das ist dank EIB (Ehemann ist Beschäftigt) noch Zukunftsmusik.

Wenn weitere Fragen sind kann ich gerne hier und da auf Details eingehen.


----------



## Ralle (11 April 2013)

ohm200x schrieb:


> ..., würde heute eher gegen Masse schaltende Eingänge nehmen.



Hat das einen besonderen Grund?


----------



## ohm200x (11 April 2013)

Hi Ralle,

nun ja mag daran liegen, dass ich mal gerne in ner Schalterdose nachträglich ein Relais gepackt hätte weil ich mal wieder ein Leitung NYM zu wenig in den Keller gezogen hatte. Nur gingen mir dann leider die Adern aus. Bei Eingängen die auf Masse schalten hätte ich eine Ader mehr gehabt.

Und da die Klemmen gleich teuer sind würde ich das beim nächsten Projekt gleich so machen.
Auch wenn man z.b. Taster mit Kontrollleuchten einbauen würde, wäre hier die Masseleitung gleich an Board.

Alternativ könnte man auch die Ausgänge auf Masse ziehen, aber das klingt noch unüblicher ;-)

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## Hups (31 Juli 2013)

hallo Ohm200x!

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage und es scheint mir, du wüßtest eine Antwort drauf...
ich hab eine Beckhoff CX1020-0120 mit diversen erweiterungen. kann ich mit dem teil das so machen, dass ich mit knx sensoren drauffahren kann ohne mich schämen zu müssen?
oder besser gesagt: was bracuh ich noch dazu damit das funktioniert?

Vielen Dnak für die Antwort!
mfg,
Hups


----------



## ohm200x (31 Juli 2013)

Hi Hups,

was ist jetzt genau die Frage?


> CX1020-0120 mit diversen erweiterungen.


Beckhoff hat an die .... (keine Lust zum Zählen) Klemmen (ohne die Sonderklemmen mit zu zählen)

Um ein EIB/KNX Gerät an ner Beckhoff (mit K-BUS) zu betreiben benötigst du die KL6301. Zudem noch ein KNX-Netzteil.
Weiterhin eine Möglichkeit mit deinem PC und der ETS (1000 EUR teure KNX-Parametrier-Software) auf den Bus zu kommen.
Geht mit RS232, USB, Netzwerk. RS232 hast an kaum einen PC mehr. Bei USB musst du wie mit RS232 an der Stelle sitzen, wo das Interface sitzt. Mit Ehternet kannst von überall (wo es ethernet hat (WLAN geht auch) auf den BUS. Hat den Vorteil, du kannst im 2. OG auf nen Knopf drücken und siehst das es auf dem BUS ankommt. Anderfalls rennst in den Keller (oder da hin, wo den INterface verbaut ist) und schaust im BUS-Monitor nach ob was kam, ärgerst dich dass es nicht ging, änderst was, spielst das ein, rennst wieder in Kinderzimmer ....
Bei Ethernet gibt es einfach IP-Schnittstellen oder teurere IP-Router. Letztere ermöglichen dir parallelen Zugriff von mehreren Geräten auf den Bus. Z.B der Home-Server von GIRA UND die Programmiersoftware. oder Der BUS-Monitor UND ... Kostet zwar mehr aber ich würde wenn Ethernet nur noch nen IP-Router nehmen. Schice an der Stelle aufs Geld (wird eh teuer, warum hier ~200 EUR sparen?).

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## Hups (1 August 2013)

hm... ok....
ich weiß nicht wirklich ob ich nun schlauer bin.

hier mal die teile die ich hab als foto - was man nicht sieht ist der netzanschluß der rechts noch dabei ist.




OK wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, dann brauch ich noch ein KL6301 damit ich KNX und SPS verbinden kann.
und dann ein interface das mit ethernet verbunden ist. würd da ein "WIREGATE" gehn?
und dann bin ich fertig im Verteilerkasten?

wie ist das dann mit der Verdrahtung? Baum oder Stern? bei KNX geht ja auch Baum....

danke für die INFO!

sg,
hups


----------



## lucipher (1 August 2013)

Hi,

mit der Kl6301 kannst du 256 GA empfangen. Aufgeteilt in 4x64er Gruppen oder 8x32er.

Ethernet hast du doch an deinem CX1020. Wenn du KNX Aktoren hast, dann brauchst du wohl keine weiteren Klemmen. Wenn du Relais anschaltest noch digitale Ausgänge.

Solange du keinen Ring machst ist das alles möglich mit der Verdrahtung.

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Hups (1 August 2013)

hi lucipher!
bist du auch im knx userforum? dei nick kommt mir so bekannt vor....
Danke mal für die Antwort!
Aber wenn ich KNX aktoren brauche, dann hat die SPS ja keinen sinn mehr, oder?
bin bisserl ratlos und möcht auch nicht umbedingt einen elektriker deswegen engagieren bevor ich nicht weiß obs sinn macht.
auf die gefahr hin dass ich mich lächerlich mache..... wofür relais? wenn ich KNX schalter verwenden möchte?

ich bin kurz davor eine konventionelle installation zu machen ich kann mir keine 10T EUR leisten für den spass. =/

schöne Grüße,
Hups


----------



## lucipher (1 August 2013)

Hi Hups,

ja, wir hatten schon im KNX Forum eine kleine Konversation 

Mit den Relais könntest du das Licht z.B. schalten. Du kannst es natürlich auch über einen KNX Schaltaktor schalten. Dann brauchst du keine Relais.

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## ohm200x (1 August 2013)

Hi Hups,

Also mich hat der "Spaß" glaube so an die 6000 EUR gekostet. Müsste aber mal nachrechnen.

Aber nun mal zu dir. Klär uns doch mal auf, was du in dem ganzen Umfeld SPS / KNX / Smart Home schon alles weißt oder ob wir bei Null anfangen müssen. Ohne dir auf die Füße treten zu wollen, letzteres scheint mir eher so der Fall zu sein.
Was auch hilft ist der ungefähre Umfang deines Vorhabens. Was soll automatisiert werden, wie sieht dein Haus aus, Nutzung?
Gibt es Bedarf / Möglichkeit(Platz) für eine Unterverteilung?

Nicht unbedingt falsch ist deine Aussage, dass wenn du KNX-Aktoren nimmst du dir gewissermaßen die SPS schenken kannst.

Ich habe bei mir die Mischinstallation aus KNX für Sensoren (Taster-Interface, bald ne Wetterstation, Raumcontroller mit Tastereingängen und Thermometer) und ner SPS für weitere Eingänge (Keller, Garage) und Ausgänge. Die Rollläden, Heizungsventile und Leuchten hängen teils direkt, teils über Relais an den digitalen Ausgängen der SPS.

Rein KNX (also ohne noch ne SPS) ist einfacher und kann unterm Strich genauso günstig sein wie ne Mischung aus KNX und SPS.
Rein SPS wird günstiger ausfallen erhöht aber den Aufwand der Verkabelung, weil einige Leitungen mehr in den Keller müssen.


----------

